# My dog's a bully



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Well she isn't actually my dog, she's my daughter's but I look after her while my daughter and her husband are at work and I walk her with my own border collie.

Holly's a golden retriever, usually a lovely dog, but she has a couple of character traits that are not so pleasant. 

For a start she always steals other dog's tennis balls. Once she sees another dog is playing with a ball, she has to get it. She drops her own ball and goes after the other dog's. It's as if she has to collect as many balls as she can. It's easy to get them off her, she just hands them over, but other dogs (and their owners) quite understandably get irritated.

Her other fault, and much worse than chasing balls, is that she "has a go" at dogs that are smaller than her. She doesn't bite, and she generally keeps her own ball in her mouth while she pounces at the dog, so she isn't intending biting but she kind of barks. It isn't a proper bark, or even a growl, just a really loud series of woofs. She isn't snarling or really vicious, it's as if she has to show them that she's the boss. This morning she had a go at a gorgeous little collie puppy. She pounced on it and rolled it over onto its back, growling and woofing in its face. The poor little thing was squealing and obviously terrified. The owner was quite rightly disgusted with Holly's behaviour. I would have been too if it had been mine, and I sympathised and apologised profusely. The puppy wasn't physically harmed but must have been traumatised. 

We've tried distracting her with food, and playing with her while other dogs are around to keep her occupied, but nothing seems to work. She's a big dog so has to have exercise so I have to take her to the park. 

I'm at my wit's end. Has anyone got any ideas of how to deal with this?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

enroll her in obedience class. She is probably exhibiting her version of play, but needs training to stop with voice command.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

she is only human!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

BoBeau said:


> enroll her in obedience class. She is probably exhibiting her version of play, but needs training to stop with voice command.


Thanks, good advice. She has attended obedience class in the past, and puppy playgroup before that, and she behaves beautifully there, but I think she may need to go back for a refresher, and to address this specific behaviour.

I think she's asserting her dominance, establishing a pecking order, but I don't know why she feels she has to do that.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

You can try squirting her in the face using a water bottle. Can also put marbles/rocks in a tin can and shake it like crazy when she behaves like that. Just a couple things we use in rescue to help re-train our naughty rescue dogs we sometimes get.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

no1girl said:


> she is only human!


Animals and humans are different that's why they need different training and they harm others differently . if a dog needs some teaching that help them.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Byrney said:


> Thanks, good advice. She has attended obedience class in the past, and puppy playgroup before that, and she behaves beautifully there, but I think she may need to go back for a refresher, and to address this specific behaviour.
> 
> I think she's asserting her dominance, establishing a pecking order, but I don't know why she feels she has to do that.


She is exhibiting classic behaviors of an "Alpha" bitch. Alpha bitches and dogs (males) want and even need to exhibit their dominance over other members of the "pack". It is an "imprinted" behavior that you will not be able to remove but one that you need to overcome by asserting yourself as the "alpha" over her and removing her from situations where she is driven to assert her dominance over those who are "lesser". In obedience classes YOU asserted your dominance over her, she likely hasn't forgotten that but might need a gentle reminder, not a full fledged remedial course.

One of the easiest ways to do this with a pet is to employ what is called a "lunge line". This is simply a long piece of rope attached to her collar....move in one direction, at a good pace and without saying a word reverse direction and again keep your pace up. She will quickly learn that YOU are her alpha and there is no "negative reward" involved...like spraying water in her face, making noises with objects. She'll learn that you are her leader and unless she wants to get herself into trouble, she'll abide by you. The alpha of a pack doesn't ,come rescue those who wander astray or get themselves into trouble, they will simply abandon those who do not follow the pecking order...until the wanderers come back to the protection of the true alpha. Teach her that inappropriate behavior will result in you're walking away (with lead firmly in hand), she'll catch on quickly enough.

Alpha dogs and bitches often exhibit some subtle signs of being such. if the breed is long legged enough, alphas, when they lay down will cross their paws as the rest on the elbows of their front legs. In a group of people or even other dogs, an alpha will position themselves in the center of the others so they can be seen by all.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Could be/sounds like dominance displays. She's top dog and all you little ones need to know it.

Might help if you keep close to her, then roll her over when she lords over other dogs, as you tell her 'no'. Not hard, not loud, just fast and firm...good if it surprises her a little. 

If the ball thefts need correction, you could try reinforcing her 'leave it/drop it.' I use it on my big dog when she starts obsessing over the mailman.

Hope it helps...life is easier on all when these bad behaviors are extinguished.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

The "Dog Whisperer" has great teaching books. He is a very good teacher and has wonderful teaching techniques. I know many who have done this and had very good success. Must be used by all family members who are in contact with this dog. Every dog can be trained and I am one who enjoys working with any and all animals.

Keep working with the dog and do not be afraid.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love reading through what everyone has to offer, I don't have a dog at the moment but do look after our daughters at least once a month...he is a big dog (great Dane) that has recently been de-sexed he used to try and be alpha dog, his vet wasn't certain de-sexing would help settle him as he was already 6 but he now is so placid and doesn't even pull on his lead when he sees another dog


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> She is exhibiting classic behaviors of an "Alpha" bitch. Alpha bitches and dogs (males) want and even need to exhibit their dominance over other members of the "pack". It is an "imprinted" behavior that you will not be able to remove but one that you need to overcome by asserting yourself as the "alpha" over her and removing her from situations where she is driven to assert her dominance over those who are "lesser". In obedience classes YOU asserted your dominance over her, she likely hasn't forgotten that but might need a gentle reminder, not a full fledged remedial course.
> 
> One of the easiest ways to do this with a pet is to employ what is called a "lunge line". This is simply a long piece of rope attached to her collar....move in one direction, at a good pace and without saying a word reverse direction and again keep your pace up. She will quickly learn that YOU are her alpha and there is no "negative reward" involved...like spraying water in her face, making noises with objects. She'll learn that you are her leader and unless she wants to get herself into trouble, she'll abide by you. The alpha of a pack doesn't ,come rescue those who wander astray or get themselves into trouble, they will simply abandon those who do not follow the pecking order...until the wanderers come back to the protection of the true alpha. Teach her that inappropriate behavior will result in you're walking away (with lead firmly in hand), she'll catch on quickly enough.
> 
> Alpha dogs and bitches often exhibit some subtle signs of being such. if the breed is long legged enough, alphas, when they lay down will cross their paws as the rest on the elbows of their front legs. In a group of people or even other dogs, an alpha will position themselves in the center of the others so they can be seen by all.


Your excellent advice is how I would train, based on an understanding of the dog's psychology. The human owner / trainer must take on the alpha dog job and make the rules.

This is a kindness to a wayward dog and often a great relief for him. He stops being stressed by needing to assert his alpha-dom.


----------



## IsabelleK23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

